# Sparks, Nevada OIS chase Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Less lethal applied however unsuccessful, suspect reached for a firearm forcing the officer to kill him.





Sparks, Nevada - The Sparks Police Department released body camera footage of an Officer-Involved Shooting that occurred in January of 2020. On January 5, 2020, Sparks Police Officers responded to a call in the 1000 block of Rock Boulevard. Officers met with the reporting party who informed officers that her son, identified as Miciah Lee, suffered from mental health issues, threatened to commit "suicide by cop," and had driven away from the area with a firearm. Officers located a vehicle matching the description provided by the reporting party, and the driver, later identified as Lee, attempted to elude officers. Lee's vehicle rear-ended another citizen's vehicle at a stop sign at the intersection of 15th Street and Rock Boulevard. Officers attempted to block Lee's vehicle and gave Lee verbal commands to exit the vehicle. Lee was able to push a police vehicle and the civilian's vehicle out of the way by driving forward and in reverse. Lee then left the area at a high rate of speed. Shortly thereafter, Lee wrecked his vehicle near the intersection of North McCarran Boulevard and Rock Boulevard. Officers partially blocked Lee's vehicle. A Sparks Police K9 was deployed to remove Lee from the vehicle, and officers approached Lee. As officers were attempting to remove Lee from the vehicle, a struggle ensued, and Lee attempted to access a firearm. Officers fired their service weapons at Lee, striking him. Medical attention was requested, but Lee was pronounced deceased at the scene.


----------

